
Sourcegraph launches a new semantic code search and browsing interface - beliu
https://text.sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph-the-best-way-to-read-code-just-got-better-2094def0e553#.rwk9wjgtg
======
georgewfraser
This appears to be based on the stellar open-source code-editor used by
VSCode. Looking at the network traffic, it looks like you are also using the
language server protocol [1] to provide context-aware code intelligence.

As far as I know this is the only use of the language server protocol in a web
browser. Have you documented anywhere how you made this work?

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-
protocol](https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-protocol)

~~~
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. You are right on all points. It uses Monaco on the
frontend, with a lot of customizations (see here for a shout-out:
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/3127336/application-
develop...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/3127336/application-
development/sourcegraph-provides-intelligent-searches-of-go-language-
code.html)). And LSP on the backend. We're writing a technical walkthrough
blog post of all this stuff (excited to share!). Happy to chat with anyone
who's curious in the meantime.

Anyone who thinks this sounds awesome to work on, head over to
[https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com) and click on "Jobs." We are
growing quickly and would love to chat. Drop me a note (sqs@sourcegraph.com)
as well.

------
wasd
Congratulations to the Sourcegraph team on shipping this new update. It looks
great.

Back when Sourcegraph supported Ruby, I found myself reaching it for all the
time. It was slightly half baked (semantic analysis of Ruby is challenging)
but still incredibly useful. I look forward to the day Ruby support returns
and it being better than ever.

Slightly unrelated, if you're based in the Bay Area, you should go to their
meetup. I don't like going to meetups because the content is usually a bit
fluffy but they've constantly had strong technical speakers. Here's one with
the creator of Raft
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dfSOFqOhOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dfSOFqOhOU)).

~~~
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Hi Sunny! Thanks for the kind words. Yes, Ruby support
will be publicly released when it's super high quality and fast.

Anyone out there who loves Ruby and wants to build a global graph of Ruby code
with us, email me at sqs@sourcegraph.com to join the effort. If you just want
to get early access to Ruby on Sourcegraph, head over to
[https://sourcegraph.com/beta](https://sourcegraph.com/beta).

------
tim_l
Awesome to see the improvements here. Unfortunately, it still looks like they
only support Go :( Hope they support JavaScript soon.

~~~
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Supporting more languages is our #1 request, and we are
rolling out more language support soon. Head over to
[https://sourcegraph.com/beta](https://sourcegraph.com/beta) to get early
access. And email me at sqs@sourcegraph.com if you want to help us build it.
It's one of the most fun and technically interesting projects you can take on.

~~~
slaejae
I heard about you guys from listening to changelog. Glad to know more
languages will be supported soon!

~~~
sqs
Yep! For other folks, the Changelog podcast about Sourcegraph is at
[https://changelog.com/gotime-12/](https://changelog.com/gotime-12/).

> Beyang Liu from Sourcegraph joins the show to talk about Go at Sourcegraph
> and their code insight and language analysis tools for writing better code.
> We also get an understanding of what Sourcegraph is and the many ways to
> integrate it into your workflow.

